# Warped/bent Skip-tooth Sprocket



## Ray (May 3, 2016)

I have this skip-tooth sprocket that is warped/bent. Anyone have a way I can straighten it out? It's too thick to straighten it in a bench vise, at least given my less-than-muscular arms.      Help!

Thanks!


----------



## bairdco (May 4, 2016)

Bench vise and hammer.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 4, 2016)

yup, hammer time.  I have laid em on a flat surface and beat into shape with a large dead blow hammer, stuck em in a vice, heck you can leave em on the bike and beat em into shape but its probably not the best way..any way you do it, get out your "BFH" and pound it into submission.


----------



## Ray (May 4, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen. I'll go get my hammer now....


----------



## momo608 (May 9, 2016)

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-ton-shop-press-33497.html

the sooner you equip your home shop, the sooner you start saving money and start doing quality work. $135


----------

